# À toute vitesse



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*À toute vitesse*

direi: rapidamente ??


----------



## Corsicum

_A tutta velocità_
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/tout


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je te remercie. Je vais utiliser ce site dorénavant.

Il y a aussi l'expression équivalente : *En quatrième vitesse *


----------



## Corsicum

Prudence avec ce site, dans le doute il est préférable de faire valider


----------



## klarap

BenVitale said:


> Je te remercie. Je vais utiliser ce site dorénavant.
> 
> Il y a aussi l'expression équivalente : *En quatrième vitesse *



A tuuto gas, a tutta birra 'un po' "colloquiali" pero')

En quatrième vitesse = in quarta (la marcia)

k.


----------

